# Does anyone just let the vanillin win?



## glasllyn (Apr 15, 2019)

I haven't soaped with any vanillin-containing FOs. I was wondering if anyone uses the discoloring FOs and just lets the brown happen. Do they sell?


----------



## JanelleTrebuna (Apr 15, 2019)

I do.  One of my favorite soaps was one I intentionally used the discoloration.
I only soap for my family's use, but I don't see why they wouldn't sell.  
Mine was a deep rich brown swirled with the natural cream color of my soap base.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 15, 2019)

I sometimes just let it do it's thing.  Like when I make Pink Sugar.  I just leave part unscented and color it a hot pink and call it a day.   Sometimes I don't mind it at all.  Other times I use vanilla stabilizer.


----------



## Misschief (Apr 15, 2019)

I really don't worry about vanillin discolouration. I do sell. No one has complained about the colours; they don't know what the intention was. I have one soap that was supposed to stay light but discoloured (I didn't realize it was a discolouring fragrance); as soon as people smelled it, they bought it.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 15, 2019)

I have several I make that discolor, such as my DB  and it remains my best selling soap. Since I hate using TD and very seldom use a Vanilla Stabilizer I simply work with the discoloration and never remember a customer not buying the soap due to the color. If they like the smell they tend to buy. 

I do have a statement included in my warning, on the label that it is advisable not to use a $20 white washcloth.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 15, 2019)

I love the vanilla smell and the color.  I have only used  the actual vanilla scent once/ mixed with rosemary, left some unscented to do a swirl but the vanilla color is slowly eating the colored swirl.  I plan on making this scent again and am just going to go with the vanilla discoloration as I think it is such a rich color on its own


----------



## Steve85569 (Apr 15, 2019)

As has been said I embrace the discoloration and use it to make a swirl or other design.

It's gonna happen anyway so why not use it to my advantage?


----------



## Nate5700 (Apr 15, 2019)

My very first soap I used a vanilla FO and it turned very brown. Then it got ash on it and it may just be the ugliest soap ever made.

Smells great though. I mixed the vanilla FO with cedarwood and orange EOs. I just grabbed a bar for the shower the other day and it is great soap. Next time I'll alcohol spray to keep it from ashing, I think I can live with it being brown.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 15, 2019)

We call it "embrace the brown" lol. I'm not a seller, so I can't speak to that. But people I give to seem to like them - once they smell that scent! I would imagine that brown soap is probably harder to sell online, though.

My issue is not that it's brown, but that it is a dull poo brown. So I will do a swirl with some TD so you have a light brown or creamy brown swirl, or a swirl with some black. Just enough to break it up.

If I do a rebatch that ends up brown b/c I used a bunch of different-colored scraps, I add some coffee grounds or some ground spices to make it speckled for a bit of visual interest - and to get away from poo brown.


----------



## Cellador (Apr 15, 2019)

I don't sell but it's easy enough to add a pop of color by not adding the FO to a portion of your batter and doing a simple swirl, layers, or swirled tops. Mica lines can also be pretty.
It also helps to rename a discoloring FO too. I used a White Pumpkin Puree and called it Pumpkin Spice. A vanilla could be called Vanilla Bean to change the perception that vanilla should always be a white/cream color.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 15, 2019)

Here are three of mine that go dark. I separated batter for swirling and colored the plain batter with micas. Fragrance was poured into the balance of the batter. Gives an idea of how colors will show in darkening soap


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 15, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> Here are three of mine that go dark. I separated batter for swirling and colored the plain batter with micas. Fragrance was poured into the balance of the batter. Gives an idea of how colors will show in darkening soap
> View attachment 38354



I like them, can I ask how old the soap is?  I am watching mine to see how far the color eating is going to go. I started with vanilla/rosemary in the main soap and did a drop of what started out green unscented but came out of the mold yellow.  so far about 1/3 of the color has turned into the vanilla color.  I wonder if it makes a difference cuz the color was too light of a color


----------



## WeaversPort (Apr 15, 2019)

I have a "sugar cookie" swirl soap that I made with activated charcoal, unscented batter with titanium dioxide, and scented soap batter. It's a nice brown  black and tan


----------



## amd (Apr 15, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> I do have a statement included in my warning, on the label that it is advisable not to use a $20 white washcloth.


Does the brown in vanillan stain? I can't remember ever noticing it - although I also don't use a wash cloth (honestly, I rarely use a scrubbie because I have so much soap we don't need to maximize the soap life). Just wondering if I should advise customers when purchasing vanillan soaps.

I usually embrace the vanillan, unless it's a really heavy content, then I will use stabilizer to help control how much darker it goes. I used Carolyn's DB with stabilizer, the soap still darkened, but then held. Fortunately the darker tones works with the dark reds and blacks that I used in the soap. I don't like using stabilizer (it's just one.more.thing to add to the cost) so I embrace it more than I fight it. (Does that make me "a lover not a fighter"?)


----------



## dibbles (Apr 15, 2019)

I don't buy too many FOs that discolor to a really dark brown anymore. I have to really love it. I don't mind the lighter discoloration, and it is easier to work a design around I think. But those that get dark, dark, dark - will eventually bleed into any other color. At least that has been my experience. So those I love enough to want to keep using will be one color soaps. Dark brown, one color soaps. I have used stabilizer with success in that it is a light tan rather than a dark brown.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 16, 2019)

I embrace, I also don't buy many that discolor anymore.  I just try to pick ones that don't as much.  Or don't have as much Vanilla % in it.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 16, 2019)

amd said:


> Does the brown in vanillan stain? I can't remember ever noticing it - although I also don't use a wash cloth (honestly, I rarely use a scrubbie because I have so much soap we don't need to maximize the soap life). Just wondering if I should advise customers when purchasing vanillan soaps.
> 
> I usually embrace the vanillan, unless it's a really heavy content, then I will use stabilizer to help control how much darker it goes. I used Carolyn's DB with stabilizer, the soap still darkened, but then held. Fortunately the darker tones works with the dark reds and blacks that I used in the soap. I don't like using stabilizer (it's just one.more.thing to add to the cost) so I embrace it more than I fight it. (Does that make me "a lover not a fighter"?)


I actually have a statement on my label advising customers that any colored handmade soap can possibly stain a white washcloth. I do not use a washcloth since I prefer bath poufies. I just like to cover all bases and I make several discoloring soaps. My DB line of 5 different blends all go dark as does my Nag Champa that is also a good seller. As AMD mentioned I do not like to use VS since it is another added cost and I spend enough extra using Sorbitol, with I love for the added lather.


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 16, 2019)

I so very rarely ever get discoloration due to scent because I use a very good VS in all of my bars, that if I want a brown I have to use a colorant.


----------



## lucycat (Apr 16, 2019)

I sell and I let the vanilla soaps discolor.  Saying that I don't use a lot of discoloring oils.  If I had a booth full of brown soaps I wouldn't be happy and it would be difficult to show off the color work.  I think it would affect sales.  Having 1-4 out of 25 soaps being brown doesn't seem to make any difference.


----------



## Kathy Heiner (Apr 16, 2019)

Depends on the color of my soap. If I want it to turn out a light color then no, I  use a non discoloring vanilla. If my final color is going to be darker, then I don't care.


----------



## decisions (Apr 17, 2019)

Yup - I just let it win  I like deep, dark scents so most of the soaps I have for personal use are brown.  People don't seem to mind the color - I think they go mostly by scent and ingredients.


----------



## SoapWitch (Apr 18, 2019)

Oh my gosh! I delighted in this post. 
I acquiesce to the vanillin, if I do happen to buy a FO that discolors. I try to flow with it, but when those sneaky ones get past my radar and turn after I've made multiple colors and swirls. Boo! I had two FO's that were listed as "Zero Vanillin". Was not pleased, but overall I strive to avoid vanillin the villain.


----------



## craftymama (Apr 19, 2019)

I normally go with the flow on the ones I know have vanilla, here is a batch I did just to see how dark it would get. One is just 24 hours after,and the last is about a week, it's dark but not to dark, and I think it brings out the other colors!!


----------



## Ma'amMixalot (Apr 20, 2019)

Definitely. I dont use many colorants in my soaps but I like to use contrast to add interest.


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 20, 2019)

Since Vanilla is not the only component that will discolor soap, this is another reason I use a stabilizer in all my soaps. It works to stop most components that will cause discoloration. 

I think I’ve only used 2 scents so far in my many years of soaping that the stabilizer didn’t stop the discoloring in. One was a honey based scent, and I can’t remember the other one because I never used it again because the scent morphed.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 20, 2019)

craftymama said:


> I normally go with the flow on the ones I know have vanilla, here is a batch I did just to see how dark it would get. One is just 24 hours after,and the last is about a week, it's dark but not to dark, and I think it brings out the other colors!!



yes I like the dark one better too


----------



## cthylla (Apr 20, 2019)

It never occurred to me to fight it! It's just one of the many quirks abut soaping that I love. (That and the excitement of an unexpected FO reaction!) But anyway, I embrace it! I pull out less than 1/3 of the soap before adding the FO.... and color that. I add the FO to the pot.... mix, and then do a pot swirl with the colored, unscented soap. Makes some pretty effects!


----------



## MGM (Apr 21, 2019)

I have only had 2 soaps discolour unexpectedly and they were both lightish, not dark dark brown....I don't MIND the darker colour, but I don't really like the unevenness of it. I used brown oxide in a vanilla soap that I thought would discolour, so can't really tell how bad it got, since I darkened it on its own....and it's even.
It does make me want to invest in a VS just to see...who knew how many fragrances had vanillin in them?? Lemongrass-Verbena, Amber Romance, Cherry, etc. all sorts of things that I wouldn't expect!  @jcandleattic , will you share the name of the VS that you love?


----------



## dibbles (Apr 21, 2019)

I use the vanilla stabilizer from Bitter Creek North, and I’m pretty sure @jcandleattic  does too.


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 21, 2019)

MGM said:


> @jcandleattic , will you share the name of the VS that you love?


Like @dibbles said, it's the vanilla stabilizer from Bitter Creek. I've tried so many from all sorts of different suppliers and this is the ONLY one that would keep the discoloration away for any length of time.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 21, 2019)

I use the same from Bitter Creek   North.  It’s the best on the market.


----------



## Richard Perrine (Apr 21, 2019)

Just give in.....


----------



## bohunk (Apr 23, 2019)

I let all the fragrances win...


----------



## lsg (Apr 24, 2019)

Here is a YouTube tutorial that addresses the subject of discoloration.


----------



## amd (May 2, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> Since Vanilla is not the only component that will discolor soap, this is another reason I use a stabilizer in all my soaps. It works to stop most components that will cause discoloration.


Thank you for mentioning this @jcandleattic I've been putting off using an FO that has zero vanillan but discolors to light tan. Now I have a solution!


----------



## jcandleattic (May 2, 2019)

amd said:


> Thank you for mentioning this @jcandleattic I've been putting off using an FO that has zero vanillan but discolors to light tan. Now I have a solution!


It works most of the time for me with non-vanilla soaps but not always, so bear that in mind. But I have found this stabilizer is the best one on the market. Others are just not worth it. (IMO of course)


----------

